# Suche Gamer Laptop



## Jeeper (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich wollte mir jetzt neben meinen PC noch einen Gaming Notebook zulegen für unterwegs halt.

Mein Preislimit liegt bei 900 Euro.

Hab da schon 2 gefunden weiß nur nicht welches besser wäre:

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/gaming+notebooks/msi+gs70+2odi581fd+gaming+notebook#navbar

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/msi+ge70+2pci581bfd+gaming+notebook/eqsqid/2ecaebce-d78a-4bd9-9aae-ee461d14f761


danke für eure hilfe


----------



## painschkes (20. Juli 2014)

_Beide Links führen ins Nichts - das ist bei Notebooksbilliger leider oft so.

Schreib am besten mal die beiden Namen hin. (:_


----------



## Jeeper (20. Juli 2014)

oh, sry wusste ich net ^^



*MSI GS70-2ODi581FD Gaming Notebook*



*Intel® Core&#8482; i5-Prozessor* der vierten Generation
*ohne Betriebssystem für individuelle Konfiguration
*
Neueste *GeForce® GTX 765M High-End-Grafik* mit 2 GB Speicher
Großer *17,3&#8220; Anti-Reflection* Bildschirm mit *Full-HD*-Auflösung
*8 GByte Arbeitsspeicher*
Mehrfarbig *beleuchtete Gaming-Tastatur* von *SteelSeries*
Schnelle *Killer&#8482;-Gaming-Netzwerkkarte* für LAN und WLAN
*Matrix Display* erweitert den Desktop auf bis zu drei Bildschirme
*1x HDMI *und* 2x Mini DisplayPort*-Ausgänge
*High-End-Soundsystem* mit *Sound Blaster&#8482; Cinema*-Technik
Leistungsstarke und leise *Dual-Fan-Kühlung*
 

*MSI GE70-2PCi581BFD Gaming Notebook*



*Intel® Core&#8482; i5-4200H* Prozessor der vierten Generation
*Ohne Betriebssystem* für individuelle Konfiguration
Neueste *GeForce® GTX 850M Spitzengrafik* mit 2 GB Speicher
*17,3" Anti-Reflection Bildschirm* mit Full-HD-Auflösung
Mehrfarbig* beleuchtete Gaming-Tastatur* von SteelSeries
Aufrüstoption für eine zusätzliche SSD-Festplatte (mSATA)
*Killer&#8482; E2200 Netzwerkkarte* für schnelleres Online-Gaming
Extra schnelles WLAN nach neuem 802.11ac-Standard
Dynaudio High-End-Soundsystem mit vier Lautsprechern


----------



## painschkes (20. Juli 2014)

_Beide haben Schwachstellen.

Was für Spiele spielst du denn so? Wenn da zB. viele Open-World-Spiele (Watchdogs,etc) dabei sind, dann würde ich nicht auf einen Dual-Core setzen._
_
900€ sind das maximale Budget?_


----------



## Jeeper (20. Juli 2014)

ja,900 max spiele mehr so LoL,Hearthstone ab und zu WoW und was gerade so aktuell is


----------



## Jeeper (20. Juli 2014)

was wären den die schwachstellen ?


----------



## painschkes (20. Juli 2014)

_Naja gut, dann gehen beide - das sind ja alles keine "superkrassen Hardware-Fresser".

Bei sowas wie WatchDogs oder so (halt so Open-World-Spiele) ist ein Quadcore einfach total von Vorteil - deine beiden haben anscheinend einen Dualcore.

Also wie gesagt - bei den Spielen machst du mit beiden nichts falsch - würde da eher darauf achten, bei welchem Windows mit dabei ist - ggf. noch eine kleine SSD nachrüsten (also so eine mSATA-SSD).

/Edit : Ah, hab gesehen..bei beiden ist kein Windows dabei - gut..das kann man ja noch dazu kaufen._


----------



## Jeeper (20. Juli 2014)

achso ok welchen würdest du mir den empfehlen ^^ bei dem einen fehlt zwar das laufwerk aber das könnte ich ja extern dazu holen is dafür auch ja 100 euro güstiger

und welches windows 7 oder doch lieber 8 ?


----------



## Dominau (20. Juli 2014)

Jeeper schrieb:


> achso ok welchen würdest du mir den empfehlen ^^ bei dem einen fehlt zwar das laufwerk aber das könnte ich ja extern dazu holen is dafür auch ja 100 euro güstiger
> 
> und welches windows 7 oder doch lieber 8 ?



Das was du bevorzugst. 
Wenn du Win7 auf deinem Rechner hast und damit zu frieden bist nimm das.


----------



## Jeeper (20. Juli 2014)

für win 7 wird aber doch ab anfang 2015 der support eingestellt wäre dann nicht besser gleich auf win 8 umzusteigen?

welches von den beiden sollte ich den jetzt am besten nehmen  das ohne oder mit laufwerk


----------



## squats (20. Juli 2014)

Win7 kriegst so um die 25Euro bei ebay 

z.b. http://www.ebay.de/itm/Windows-7-Home-Premium-32-64bit-Lizenz-Vollversion-deutsch-/151357765626?pt=Software&hash=item233da037fa

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Windows-7-Professional-32-64bit-Lizenz-Vollversion-deutsch-/161369449721?pt=Software&hash=item25925e64f9


----------



## Dagonzo (20. Juli 2014)

Jeeper schrieb:


> für win 7 wird aber doch ab anfang 2015 der support eingestellt wäre dann nicht besser gleich auf win 8 umzusteigen?


Das ist falsch. So was wie der telefonische Support wird Anfang 2015 eingestellt.
Treiber, Updates usw. so wie es bei Windows XP bis April 2014 war, endet bei Windows 7 erst Anfang 2020. Natürlich kann sich daran was verschieben. Aber da Windows 7 aktuell besser läuft als Win 8, wäre meine Empfehlung Win 7. Nächstes Jahr kommt bereits Win 9 und die achte Version wird man ganz schnell vergessen haben. Bei Vista war das ja ähnlich.


----------



## painschkes (20. Juli 2014)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Aber da Windows 7 aktuell besser läuft als Win 8



_Gibts da was bestimmtes? Ich hab mit meinem Windows 8 keinerlei Probleme und mein PC ist schneller hochgefahren als mit Windows 7. (:

_


----------



## Dagonzo (20. Juli 2014)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Gibts da was bestimmtes? Ich hab mit meinem Windows 8 keinerlei Probleme und mein PC ist schneller hochgefahren als mit Windows 7. (:
> 
> _


Soll das ein Grund sein umzusteigen?
Was meinst du warum aktuell alle PC-Verkäufer wieder Windows 7 zu ihren Systemen als Alternative im Angebot haben. Wegen des etwas schnelleren Hochfahrens von Win 8 ganz sicher nicht. Und ich glaube du weist ganz genau was gemeint ist, oder täusche ich mich in dir so extrem?
Ich kann auch sagen, dass ich damals mit Win Vista keine Probleme hatte, trotzdem nutzte ich hauptsächlich so wie die meisten anderen auch XP. Übrigens hochfahren tut bei mir Win 7 in 10 Sekunden. Ok, jetzt nach dem Win 7 schon eineinhalb Jahre drauf ist braucht es ca. 12-13 Sekunden. Na und?


----------



## Jeeper (20. Juli 2014)

achso ok 

hab mich jetzt auch entschieden nehme wohl den mit dem laufwerk und mit win 7 bin ich dann insgesamt bei 930 euro das geht noch ^^


----------



## painschkes (20. Juli 2014)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Soll das ein Grund sein umzusteigen?
> Was meinst du warum aktuell alle PC-Verkäufer wieder Windows 7 zu ihren Systemen als Alternative im Angebot haben. Wegen des etwas schnelleren Hochfahrens von Win 8 ganz sicher nicht. Und ich glaube du weist ganz genau was gemeint ist, oder täusche ich mich in dir so extrem?


_
Wieso umsteigen? Ich hab nur gefragt.

Ist dir zu warm oder wieso gehst du mich so an? Das war eine ganz normale Frage - mein Windows 8 läuft super - daher fragte ich, was es für Probleme gibt. Das mit dem schnelleren Hochfahren hab ich nur nebenbei angemerkt..ist halt das, was mir damals direkt aufgefallen ist. _


----------



## Dagonzo (20. Juli 2014)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> Wieso umsteigen? Ich hab nur gefragt.
> 
> Ist dir zu warm oder wieso gehst du mich so an? Das war eine ganz normale Frage - mein Windows 8 läuft super - daher fragte ich, was es für Probleme gibt. Das mit dem schnelleren Hochfahren hab ich nur nebenbei angemerkt..ist halt das, was mir damals direkt aufgefallen ist. _


Wie heißt es immer so schön: "Wer sich verteidigt, klagt sich an"

Mir kommt es jedenfalls so vor, als wenn du andere versuchst zu überreden auf Win 8 zu gehen, was aber keinen Sinn (mehr) macht. Übrigens mir ist nicht warm. Wozu gibt's Klimaanlagen? Und wenn ich dich angehe, dann ließt sich das völlig anders, glaube es mir.


----------



## painschkes (20. Juli 2014)

_Hab ich keinen Grund zu - muss ja jeder selbst entscheiden, welches Windows er/sie haben möchte.

Vor allem, wenn man Windows 7 für 30€ bei Ebay bekommt - ich hatte mich nur gewundert, wieso Windows 7 besser als Windows 8 läuft, weil ich mit Windows 8 keinerlei Probleme habe - mehr war hinter der Frage nicht versteckt. (:

Klimaanlage? Ich nehm auch eine. :-)_


----------



## Jeeper (20. Juli 2014)

wie bekomme ich den z.b am besten LoL von meinen PC auf den Notebook kann ich den LoL Ordner so kopieren und per netzwerk auf meinen neuen Laptop packen oder muss ich das spiel nochmal neu runterladen dann??????


----------



## Tikume (20. Juli 2014)

Einen wirklichen Grund umzusteigen auf Windows 8 sehe ich auch nicht. 
Diese Windows 8 Aversionen gehören allerdings auch ins Reich der psychischen Kurzschlusshandlungen.


----------



## Dagonzo (20. Juli 2014)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hab ich keinen Grund zu - muss ja jeder selbst entscheiden, welches Windows er/sie haben möchte.
> 
> Vor allem, wenn man Windows 7 für 30€ bei Ebay bekommt - ich hatte mich nur gewundert, wieso Windows 7 besser als Windows 8 läuft, weil ich mit Windows 8 keinerlei Probleme habe - mehr war hinter der Frage nicht versteckt. (:
> 
> Klimaanlage? Ich nehm auch eine. :-)_


Ich dachte eigentlich jemand wie du verfolgt das Thema um Windows 8 mehr. Na gut wenn das nicht so ist, ok.
Hauptsächlich hat es mit der Bedienung und der (Metro)Oberfläche zu tun. Das will eigentlich keiner haben, weshalb MS jetzt zurück rudert und mit Win 9 wieder die Win7/XP ähnliche Oberfläche bringen wird. Klar man konnte/kann Win 8 auch so aussehen lassen wie Win 7, allerdings sind die meisten Nutzer eben nicht technisch so versiert das entsprechend abzuändern. Usern den es nur darum geht das etwas funktioniert, interessiert die Technik dahinter oft gar nicht.
Zudem weigern sich gerade Firmen Win 8 zu nutzen, denn wer nutzt schon Touchscreens? Erst damit hat diese Oberfläche überhaupt erst seine Daseinsberechtigung. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, wird beim nächsten Windows bei der Installation sich alles automatisch angleichen bzw. man wird gefragt was installiert werden soll. Entsprechend müssen von den Firmen gute Treiber bereit gestellt werden, die mit dem Betriebssystem kommunizieren was da genau an Hardware vorhanden ist.

@ Jeeper
Hast du nicht noch irgendwo die Installationsdateien von Lol auf der Platte? Dann pack die auf einen Stick, am besten mit der kompletten Verzeichnisstruktur. Ob man das einfach wieder so auf einen anderen Rechner kopieren kann und ob es dann startet, wie es z.B. WoW macht, da habe ich keine Ahnung. LoL spiele ich nicht. Wenn es nicht geht, und du die Installationsdateien noch hast, fang an neu runterzuladen. Breche den Download dann ab und kopiere die Installationsdateien dort rein. Bis auf vielleicht ein paar kleinen Updates müsste der Launcher oder was immer Lol auch nutzt, dann die Dateien mit übernehmen können, ohne alles noch mal neu runter zu laden.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (20. Juli 2014)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich jemand wie du verfolgt das Thema um Windows 8 mehr. Na gut wenn das nicht so ist, ok.



Du scheinst das auch nicht zu verfolgen oder? Seit 8.1 sieht Win8 wieder aus wie Win7 (bis auf das fehlende Startmenü) und man landet nach dem booten per default direkt auf dem Desktop, Metro sieht man nur wenn man die Windows Taste drückt und da zwingt dich keiner zu...bis auf das fehlende Startmenü sehe ich da keinen Unterschied mehr und das hab ich eh kaum noch benutzt. Unter der Haube gibt es ein paar nette Veränderung, umsteigen würd ich auch nicht wenn man 7 hat und zufrieden ist. Wenn man aber neu kauft spricht nichts gegen 8.1. 

Ich arbeite jeden Tag beruflich und privat mit allen möglichen Windowsversionen, und hab auch alle im Einsatz und weder Vista in der aktuellen Version noch 8(.1) sind schlechter oder besser geeignet. Das ist dann im besten Falle eigene Empfindung oder Präferenz. Diese blöde Aversion gegen eine Version, sei es jetzt 98, ME, Vista oder jetzt Win8, konnte ich noch nie nachvollziehen. Meist kommt das von Leuten die von dem was unter der clicki-bunti Oberfläche liegt eh keinen Plan haben...leider aber auch immer wieder von Leuten die es eigentlich besser wissen müßten und auch heute noch mit XP oder 2000 unterwegs sind...unbelehrbar, aber jeder wie er es braucht.

Jeder soll die Version einsetzten die er am besten findet, aber diese blöde rumgebashe, ohne wirklich Ahnung davon zu haben, geht mir gewaltig auf den Keks.


----------



## Dagonzo (20. Juli 2014)

Lilith schrieb:


> Du scheinst das auch nicht zu verfolgen oder? Seit 8.1 sieht Win8 wieder aus wie Win7 (bis auf das fehlende Startmenü) und man landet nach dem booten per default direkt auf dem Desktop, Metro sieht man nur wenn man die Windows Taste drückt und da zwingt dich keiner zu...bis auf das fehlende Startmenü sehe ich da keinen Unterschied mehr und das hab ich eh kaum noch benutzt. Unter der Haube gibt es ein paar nette Veränderung, umsteigen würd ich auch nicht wenn man 7 hat und zufrieden ist. Wenn man aber neu kauft spricht nichts gegen 8.1.
> 
> Jeder soll die Version einsetzten die er am besten findet, aber diese blöde rumgebashe, ohne wirklich Ahnung davon zu haben, geht mir gewaltig auf den Keks.


Sicher soll er einsetzen was man will. Aber Fakt ist nun mal das Win 8 so wie damals Win Vista sich nicht durchgesetzt hat. Das Win 8 jetzt wieder wie Win 7 aussieht, hat wohl seinen Grund oder? Warum sollte ich das noch mal erwähnen? 
Ein System wird daran gemessen wie es auf den Markt kommt. Ist es erst nach eineinhalb Jahren so, wie es eigentlich sein sollte und die Kunden das wünschen, dann hat es trotzdem verloren. Weil dann interessiert das auch keinen mehr.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (21. Juli 2014)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Sicher soll er einsetzen was man will. Aber Fakt ist nun mal das Win 8 so wie damals Win Vista sich nicht durchgesetzt hat. Das Win 8 jetzt wieder wie Win 7 aussieht, hat wohl seinen Grund oder? Warum sollte ich das noch mal erwähnen?
> Ein System wird daran gemessen wie es auf den Markt kommt. Ist es erst nach eineinhalb Jahren so, wie es eigentlich sein sollte und die Kunden das wünschen, dann hat es trotzdem verloren. Weil dann interessiert das auch keinen mehr.



Der einzige Grund warum sich Win8.1 nicht in den Firmen etablieren wird ist das die Firmen Geld sparen wollen, das war bei Vista auch schon so...nicht weil es schlecht war haben es die Firmen ausgelassen sondern um Geld zu sparen. Jetzt am Ende des Supports von XP sind die meisten endlich nach Win7 migriert, aber nur weil ihnen nichts anderes übrig blieb. Und da die erst jetzt migriert haben werden sie wohl kaum gleich wieder migrieren, das passiert dann erst wenn das alles abgeschriben ist und bis dahin gibt es dann eh schon die neue Version....vermutlich aber bleibt bei den meisten Win7 auf den PCs solange es dafür Support gibt. Ist immer dasselbe in den meisten Firmen, hautpsache es ist das billigste und älteste an Software was noch support hat....und ich darf mich dann jeden tag mit dem Mist dann rumschlagen, andererseits sichert es meinen Job ;-)

Ich sehe trotzdem immer noch keinen Grund warum du dann von dem aktuell vorliegenden Win8.1 abrätst? Warum sollte man sich das "alte" Win 7 kaufen wenn das aktuelle Win8.1 jetzt so ist wie es sein soll? Was spricht dagegen in dem derzeitigen zustand von Win8.1?


----------



## Dominau (21. Juli 2014)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich jemand wie du verfolgt das Thema um Windows 8 mehr. Na gut wenn das nicht so ist, ok.
> Hauptsächlich hat es mit der Bedienung und der (Metro)Oberfläche zu tun. Das will eigentlich keiner haben, weshalb MS jetzt zurück rudert und mit Win 9 wieder die Win7/XP ähnliche Oberfläche bringen wird. Klar man konnte/kann Win 8 auch so aussehen lassen wie Win 7, allerdings sind die meisten Nutzer eben nicht technisch so versiert das entsprechend abzuändern. Usern den es nur darum geht das etwas funktioniert, interessiert die Technik dahinter oft gar nicht.
> Zudem weigern sich gerade Firmen Win 8 zu nutzen, denn wer nutzt schon Touchscreens? Erst damit hat diese Oberfläche überhaupt erst seine Daseinsberechtigung. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, wird beim nächsten Windows bei der Installation sich alles automatisch angleichen bzw. man wird gefragt was installiert werden soll. Entsprechend müssen von den Firmen gute Treiber bereit gestellt werden, die mit dem Betriebssystem kommunizieren was da genau an Hardware vorhanden ist.



Die Leute wollen sich meiner Meinung nach nicht damit auseinander setzen. Klar manche Dinge sind anders platziert als vorher, muss man sich eben mal hinsetzen und
nach 2 Tagen hat man das dann auch raus. Aber ich glaube das Leute die von XP auf Win7 umsteigen da auch erstmal schauen müssen.
Und das Argument mit den Touchscreens leuchtet mir euch nicht an. Nutze Win8 jeden Tag an meinem Desktop PC und kann alles super 
bedienen und das ohne einen Touchscreen. Hatte vorher Win7 drauf und vermisse eigentlich nichts.


----------



## Dagonzo (21. Juli 2014)

Also es soll hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion werden ob man nun zu Win 8 greifen soll oder nicht. Fakt ist doch die meisten wollen es nicht. Selbst MS hat es gemerkt und wissen das sie damit eben nicht weit kommen. 
Es ist halt doch ein halber Flopp geworden. Das hier und da ein paar gibt denen das gefällt ist in Ordnung. Selbst die größten Flopps haben ihre Fans. So wie es damals auf den Markt kam, wollte das nun mal kaum jemand haben und durchgesetzt hat es sich bis heute nicht. 
Wenn ich Win 7 empfehle liegt es daran, dass es eben einen sehr hohen Bekanntheitsgrad hat und man in der Regel schneller Hilfe bekommt, wenn mal was nicht so funktioniert wie es soll. Bei Fragen zu Win 8 ist das doch etwas anders. Das sieht man in fast allen Foren. Und nur weil Win 8 jetzt seit einiger Zeit so ist wie es hätte von Anfang an sein sollen, sehe ich keinen Grund darauf umzusteigen oder andere dafür zu ermutigen. 
Kein Programm ist ein Verkaufsschlager geworden, weil man es nachträglich verbessert hat. Das gilt nicht nur für Betriebssysteme. Ein Computerspiel empfehle ich nachträglich auch keinen mehr, nur weil es jetzt so ist wie es hätte von Anfang an sein sollen.


> Diese blöde Aversion gegen eine Version, sei es jetzt 98, ME, Vista oder jetzt Win8, konnte ich noch nie nachvollziehen


Also gerade Vista hatte bis zum ersten Servicepack schon seine Probleme. Beim kopieren konnten Daten verloren gehen, der Vorgang dauerte oftmals viel zu lang und je größer die Dateien wurden, desto höher stieg die Gefahr von Abstürzen. Lässt man das außen vor, war Win Vista eigentlich ganz ok. Und bei der langen Entwicklungszeit hat man sich auch gefragt, was daran so lange gedauert hat. 
Win ME braucht man eigentlich gar nicht erwähnen. Das hat ja nicht mal ein Jahr durchgehalten bis Win XP kam. Warum wohl kann sich jeder denken. Dazu muss man wohl nichts mehr schreiben. Ein Mischung aus 98(SE) und Win 2000 hat eben keiner gebraucht. 
So mir reicht es zu dem (alten) Thema...


----------



## zampata (21. Juli 2014)

Lilith schrieb:


> Der einzige Grund warum sich Win8.1 nicht in den Firmen etablieren wird ist das die Firmen Geld sparen wollen, das war bei Vista auch schon so...nicht weil es schlecht war haben es die Firmen ausgelassen sondern um Geld zu sparen.


Naja objektiv betrachtet stimmt die erste Aussage nicht, da auch der Marktanteil an den "Usern @ Home" recht gering ist (zumindest jenen Usern die im Web Surfen).
Da hat Win 8 6 und win 8.1 4 % (Zusammen 10). Win XP hat noch 30% und Win 7 47%.
Welche Gründe ach immer dafür sprechen, aber das sind die aktuellen Zahlen.



Lilith schrieb:


> Ich sehe trotzdem immer noch keinen Grund warum du dann von dem aktuell vorliegenden Win8.1 abrätst? Warum sollte man sich das "alte" Win 7 kaufen wenn das aktuelle Win8.1 jetzt so ist wie es sein soll? Was spricht dagegen in dem derzeitigen zustand von Win8.1?


Da gibts verschiedenste Gründe:
a.) billiger
b.) sieht für User XY schöner aus
c.) gewohnt
....
Gründe gibts genug, genauso wie es für andere Gründe gibt Win 8.1 zu kaufen / umzusteigen.
Aber wie schon im Anfang des Threads von Dagonzo gesagt, dass muss der jeweilige Käufer entscheiden. Die einen wollen es die anderen nicht.  
Man kann aber natürlich die jeweiligen Argumente vorbringen und dann muss der User entscheiden. Ja ich weiß B und C. ) kann man mit Erweiterungen / Sonst was auch wieder hinbiegen aber nicht jeder will sich die Mühe machen. Am Ende bleibt eh nur a.) als einziges objektives Kriterium.

Es ist ja nicht wie Beispielsweise beim CPU dass man jetzt an der falschen Stelle 3 Euro spart und dann für viel Geld minimal mehr Leistung kaufen muss.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (22. Juli 2014)

zampata schrieb:


> Naja objektiv betrachtet stimmt die erste Aussage nicht, da auch der Marktanteil an den "Usern @ Home" recht gering ist



Und das hat mit dem Strategie der Firmen (um die es in den von dir zitierten Zeilen ging und er sich auf die Aussage von Dagonzo weiter oben bezog "Zudem weigern sich gerade Firmen Win 8 zu nutzen..." zugegeben schlecht zitiert von mir bei der Antwort) genau was zu tun, was die User zu Hause nutzen? Versteh mich nicht falsch, deine Analyse der Homeuser mag so stimmen, aber das hat mit meinem Absatz über Firmen gerade gar nichts zu tun. Falls ich da aber einen Zusammenhang übersehen hab lass ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren 



zampata schrieb:


> Da gibts verschiedenste Gründe:
> a.) billiger



Billiger wäre auch der einzige Grund den ich "verstehen" könnte, aber wenn man sich aber die Verkaufspreise bei den gebrauchten Lizenzen ansieht macht das allerdings kaum einen Unterschied mehr. Und wenn man sich eine unbenutze OEM/SB Lizenz holt ist der Unterschied auch sehr gering...aber gut wer die euros sparen will der soll dann zur Win7 greifen wenn es nur um den Preis geht. Ich verstehe aber auch wenn jemand sich nicht an ein neues System gewöhnen will, solange er mit dem alten zufrieden ist und es supportet wird spricht da ja auch nichts dagegen. Insofern ist es dann einfach eine Entscheidung des Users welches System er präferiert.

Es ging mir auch im großen und ganzen lediglich darum dass Dagonzo hier so vehement davon abrät bei einem NEUKAUF des OS Win 8.1 zu kaufen und keine wirklichen Argument dagegen hat ausser seiner persönliche Aversion gegen Windows 8(.1), das es wenige nutzen ist für mich kein Grund es nicht zu kaufen. Und da es um einen Neukauf ging wurde hier auch keinem geraten von Win 7 auf Win 8 upzugraden. Ich nutze wie gesagt jede Windows Version welche noch aktuell genutzt und supportet wird aber auch verschiedene Linux Distris und zwar jeweils in der Version die am besten zum jeweiligen Gerät passt. Das geblubber von wegen gibt weniger Support in Foren, oder war ja bei Vista auch so lass ich jetzt mal aussen vor. Ich hatte auch schon Linux Versionen auf unseren Servern die grobe Bugs hatten, die wurden gefixt und gut war, sollte ich dann lieber die veraltetet Linux Version der Distri weiternutzen obwohl der Fehler bereits gefixt wurden? Auf neue Features oder Sicherheitsmerkmale verzichten weil ich das blöd finde das eine neue Version am Anfang noch Fehler hatte?

Aber ich find es auch müßig darüb weiter zu diskutieren, der TE hat sich für Win7 entschieden und gut ist, es hat Support und unterstütz die Hardware vom TE und er mag es, also alles im grünen Bereich


----------



## OldboyX (23. Juli 2014)

Lilith schrieb:


> Und das hat mit dem Strategie der Firmen (um die es in den von dir zitierten Zeilen ging und er sich auf die Aussage von Dagonzo weiter oben bezog "Zudem weigern sich gerade Firmen Win 8 zu nutzen..." zugegeben schlecht zitiert von mir bei der Antwort) genau was zu tun, was die User zu Hause nutzen? Versteh mich nicht falsch, deine Analyse der Homeuser mag so stimmen, aber das hat mit meinem Absatz über Firmen gerade gar nichts zu tun. Falls ich da aber einen Zusammenhang übersehen hab lass ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren
> ...



Du musst aber zugeben, dass Firmen eben von Windows XP gerade NICHT auf Windows 8(.1 Update was auch immer) umsteigen sondern mehrheitlich auf Windows 7. Das hat auch seine Gründe und die haben wohl in erster Linie mit dem neuen Startmenü zu tun, es ist einfach anders (schlechter oder besser sei völlig dahingestellt) und die Leute müssten sich umstellen. In größeren Betrieben kostet das einfach mal ordentlich Zeit und Geld für NULL Mehrwert. Wieso sollte da irgend ein Admin als neues OS Windows 8 vorschlagen wenn man von XP weg muss?

Ich nutze selber Windows 8.1, aber das neue Startmenü finde ich persönlich schlechter. Die Icons sind unnötig groß und ich muss seitlich scrollen um alles zu sehen, das ist für mich als Maus-User ein Rückschritt, vielleicht wenn man einen Touchscreen hat ist es schön. Aber Classic Shell löst ja mein Problem.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (23. Juli 2014)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Du musst aber zugeben, dass Firmen eben von Windows XP gerade NICHT auf Windows 8(.1 Update was auch immer) umsteigen sondern mehrheitlich auf Windows 7. Das hat auch seine Gründe und die haben wohl in erster Linie mit dem neuen Startmenü zu tun, es ist einfach anders (schlechter oder besser sei völlig dahingestellt) und die Leute müssten sich umstellen. In größeren Betrieben kostet das einfach mal ordentlich Zeit und Geld für NULL Mehrwert. Wieso sollte da irgend ein Admin als neues OS Windows 8 vorschlagen wenn man von XP weg muss?



Das Startmenü ist zugegeben mit ein Grund bei Firmen, da diese natürlich die Mehrkosten für eine Schulung ihrer Mitarbeiter scheuen. Ein anderer Grund ist aber auch das gerade bei großen Firmen die Umstellungspläne auf Windows 7 schon seit vor dem Release von Windows 8 laufen, da es jede Menge Software gibt die auf Probleme mit der neuen Version getestet werden müssen, und große Firmen nicht gerade für ihre Flexibilität und Schnelligkeit berühmt sind, kann dass schonmal ein paar Jahre dauert bis dann so ein Migrationsprojekt auf eine neue Windowsversion abgeschlossen ist...auch ein Grund warum einige Firmen jetzt erst kurz vor knapp den Absprung zu Windows 7 gemacht haben.

Ausserdem muss auch der ganze interne Supportprozess, Patchemanagement, etc. auf die neue Version angepasst werden damit der Betrieb dann "reibungslos" (bzw. nicht mehr chaotisch als davor ) weiterläuft.

Manchmal ist es aber auch aufregender dem Gras beim wachsen zuzuschauen als einem Entscheidungsprozess in der IT zuzuschauen bis er durch den ganzen Managerwasserkopf gewandert ist 



OldboyX schrieb:


> Ich nutze selber Windows 8.1, aber das neue Startmenü finde ich persönlich schlechter. Die Icons sind unnötig groß und ich muss seitlich scrollen um alles zu sehen, das ist für mich als Maus-User ein Rückschritt, vielleicht wenn man einen Touchscreen hat ist es schön. Aber Classic Shell löst ja mein Problem.



Das stimmt natürlich dass neue "Startmenü" ist ganz großer Käse, da ich das Startmenü aber praktisch nicht nutze ist mir das auch noch nicht so störend aufgefallen...alle Programme die ich brauche liegen als Icon auf dem Desktop bzw. wenn sie nicht da liegen starte ich sie direkt über Win+R oder über die Charm Bar und die Suche dort.


----------

